# Trick-Or-Treat Handouts



## sadayo (Aug 26, 2007)

I know the masses hand out candy on the big night, but I'm wonderng how many pass out other goodies. What are those goodies?

Last year I passed out the small assorted candy bars to older kids, but the little ones, around 2 years old, were given mini containers of Play-Doh. (I took the price of a bag of [candy or toy] and divided that by the quantity in the bag and was surprised when they were so close in price! Might as well hand out something that last longer and is healthier.) For this year, I was thinking about these really fun rubber duckies dressed up in halloween costumes that I found on Oriental Trading. What do you think?

http://www.orientaltrading.com/appl...=button.search&N=379980&origin=searchMain.jsp


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the glow in the dark ones, they're neat.

I've given fangs, stickers, little tattoos and things little that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I like the glow in the dark ones, they're neat.
> 
> I've given fangs, stickers, little tattoos and things little that.


im going tot'ing at ur house. I want a sticker! I was good today....lol.

I like the idea for fun little stuff for the tiny ones! As long as it doesnt cost much, kinda like the lil' toys in the treasure chest at the dentist office. yes i still pick threw it, lol.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

We always got about 300+ kids (yes, many are just bussed in) so you can imagine how I am not super picky on the treats I give out. BUY IN BULK!
I have spent far too much on candy over the years. It will such a HUGE break not to have to do that this year.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I have passed out the rubber duckies as well as tiny nail polishes, pencils, erasers and this year I got a fab buy on eBay for small Halloween stuff toys- over 50 pieces ran me $16.00! I would give those out to small children as they would appreciate them more than the older ones! OF course I buy $100 worth of nasty candy too!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I do glow in the dark bracelets plus some of the gross out candy from oriental trading company. For the real little ones I got bubbles. I figure their parents would be the ones eating the candy anyway so why not get them something they can have fun with.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> We always got about 300+ kids (yes, many are just bussed in) so you can imagine how I am not super picky on the treats I give out. BUY IN BULK!
> I have spent far too much on candy over the years. It will such a HUGE break not to have to do that this year.


we get bus loads in as well. makes it tough to pass out nice stuff when u got adults in no costumes with their own candy bags.


----------



## BadOleRoss (Oct 7, 2006)

Last year we gave out the good candy along with the glow in the dark braclets. We had about 2500 TOTers and spend over $500 on candy. This year we wil be giving out the braclets that we still have plenty of from last year but we are going with bulk bubble gum or tootsie rolls!


----------



## ambert77 (Aug 22, 2007)

Oriental Trading has halloween flashlights or glow in the dark bracelets or necklaces. I gave the flashlights out last year and they were a big hit. You would be surprised at how many kids go trick or treating that do not have something that makes them visible.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> We always got about 300+ kids (yes, many are just bussed in) so you can imagine how I am not super picky on the treats I give out. BUY IN BULK!
> I have spent far too much on candy over the years. It will such a HUGE break not to have to do that this year.


Where are you in Cali, if you don't mind me asking...I get the bus loads too.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We're giving out Oriental Trading plushies to the little ones and helium balloons to everyone (to give us a ToT'er count) along with candy.

We gave plushies last year to the little ones that we made cry and it was a big hit. You could even see the appreciation in the parents faces.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

last year we gave out glow bracelets from the dollar store and candy from walmart.... we usually wind up buying a $5 bag a week for a couple of months to break it up a bit


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Nick G - Are you sure that's why, or is it because you start eating the candy yourself, like I do - LOL.

RE: Adults w/o costumes and bags for candy - I put a sign up that says "No Costume, No Candy", right next to the door bell. If they still try, I simply point to the sign and the video camera in the window (so they think twice about trashing anything).

I love the plushie idea for the little ones that cry - I'm going to borrow that one!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I love the idea of glow in the dark bracelets...except our stupid community does "daytime" TOTing. Really takes the fun out of it!!!


----------



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

Argh - daytime trick or treating??? Must be an American thing...

This year, we're giving out Playdough - Costco had 80 piece Hallowe'en sets for $12! Saw them there this week - bought three packages, we normally have about 200 kids. And giving something that is NOT candy is good - candy is just too tempting


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

As to the plushies, we start buying them in January. We try to buy one or two dozen a month from Oriental Trading (they run about $14/dz). Well double up one month, then maybe skip a month. But it's a small budget bite that way and they really add up by Oct.

Candy...we start buying one large bag a week (about $5) in Aug.

We don't mind the older ToT'ers that don't costume because we make them work for their 5cent piece of candy as we tend to target them with our scares the most hehehe (ok, we're evil, I know...so what?).

I forgot to mention that I have a roll of skull and crossbone stickers that I plan on tagging kids with.

I'm wondering how the helium balloon thing is going to go. That's a lot of balloons (we're figuring on about 300) and I still have to figure out the logistics of storing them (a huge net perhaps?). We're going to fill them that afternoon. We don't start our haunt until dusk (about 6:45pm here) so that'll give us time to dress and make up. Final yard setup will have to be done early that day.


----------

